# Dire Dire Docks Theme (Piano Cover)



## TheLoneWolfe (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys! Starting in 2015, I'm uploading monthly music videos to my YouTube channel. At the beginning of this month I posted this cover of the Dire Dire Docks theme, one of my favourite VGM pieces. The beginning is relatively true to the original, but I throw my own spin onto the end of it. Enjoy!



(BTW, feel free to like the video and subscribe, you know, if you want )


----------

